# New Pleco order in at Aquatic Kingdom.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

We just got in some real nice plecos the other day. I'll post some pictures in a little while. The best of the bunch has to be the L046 Zebra Plecos going for $250 or 3 for $600.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Any royals? If so types, size and price please


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Any royals? If so types, size and price please


Yep, seen a few royals, no idea on what they were!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

any L64????


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Any L200 or L204??


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> We just got in some real nice plecos the other day. I'll post some pictures in a little while. The best of the bunch has to be the L046 Zebra Plecos going for $250 or 3 for $600.


Length?

How many are L046 available?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

47 left since I just pick up 3, they are around 2" to 2.5". $250/each or 3 for $600.

They have some large Royal pleco as well as Blue eyed, and two L24 at 12" and two Xanto at 6" with %50 gold. And a few more but I forgot since I'm there for the L46.



Scotmando said:


> Length?
> 
> How many are L046 available?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tobalman said:


> 47 left since I just pick up 3, they are around 2" to 2.5". $250/each or 3 for $600.
> 
> They have some large Royal pleco as well as Blue eyed, and two L24 at 12" and two Xanto at 6" with %50 gold. And a few more but I forgot since I'm there for the L46.


how much were the xantos?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

not sure, just give them a call.



bigfishy said:


> how much were the xantos?


----------

